
Biometric Keystroke Based Authentication (2015) - DonaldDerek
https://github.com/ratatstaters/punchTimeAuth
======
stolati
Interesting, but that idea wouldn't let me in the site if I used another
keyboard. Or a password manager.

~~~
pingyong
Or a different PC altogether, or you hurt your hand, or you're drunk, or, ...

This probably wasn't meant to be practical and only a fun experiment, I hope.
:)

